# Savage opinions



## bsick1 (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok everyone. Savage seems to be shooters right out of the box. US made! and the Accutrigger is getting rave reviews. $ for $ a great buy, or so I hear. Has any one compared the accuracy difference between their Hunter (22" sport profile barrel) to their Varmint rifle (26" bull) and their law enforcement (24" Bull). Any other opinions on the rate of twist at 1:9. Should I be looking at a Vanguard (Japanese) 1:12 twist Weight is not a real issue and the cartridge will be a 223.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Don't know anything about the Hunter (sport profile) barrel, the only difference you will notice in the 26" as opposed to the 24" bull barrel is a bit more velocity with the longer barrel. Accuracy-wise there should not be a difference. Savage rifles are, right now, about the best you can get for out of the box accuracy. And you are correct, the accu-trigger is awesome. As to the twist. What type of bullets are you intending to shoot? If you want to shoot the heaviest available you'll want the faster 1 in 9", but if you are going to shoot standard weight bullets the 1 in 12" should serve you well. Whichever you choose I don't think you could go wrong with the Savage.

huntin1


----------



## CanBearcat (Jul 9, 2005)

I just bought a Sav 12 FV in a 223. I am really happy with the accuracy and the accu trigger. I have shot a 7/16 3 shot group with 45 gr factory ammo at 100 yds. I am hoping to improve on that , but will be happy if I can't.The rifle has less than 100 rounds thru it , so it isn't even really broke in. Go for it and buy yerself one , you won't be sorry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I purchased the Savage 11FL in .243 and love it. 100 yard shots are already doing 1/2" groups with less then 80 rounds with the Nikon Buckmaster scope on it. Looking to buy another 11FL in .308 now.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

2 years ago I purchased a 112BVSS (Heavy varmint 26" SS barrel, laminate stock) in 25-06 that made a believer out of me - sub moa out of the box and now consistent 1/2 inch with handloads and a bedding job.

I've built a custom 308 and a 243 using the BV laminate stock and custom barrels and they are both 1/2" shooters. The Savage barrel nut and the floating bolt head design allow easy switch barrels/calibers without machine work.

check out this website

http://www.savageshooters.net/index.html


----------



## yukoner (Sep 9, 2005)

I bought a Savage 30-06 111FXP3 package (without accutrigger) last October. I hear a lot about Savage out-of-the box accuracy, and it's probably true -I'm still working on my marksmanship, and I haven't shot up to the limits of this rifle. But accuracy isn't everything, and on the reliability level this rifle has let me down.

I've only shot about 200 rounds out of it, and it's out of commision in the middle of moose hunting season. The cheap 3-9X Simmons scope that came with it got wrapped on the sling when I was going through some brush, and the eyepiece came off. The threads on it stripped, so it is now being held on with teflon tape. Needless to say, I don't trust it and am waiting for a new scope right now.

While waiting for the new scope, and hoping the old would still be serviceable enough to take out, I went out to the range. Took one shot, and the scope eyepiece gave me a shiner. It seems that the forward bolt bedding the stock into the receiver had fallen out. I couldn't find it.

Savage is sending the bolt free of charge. But that's not the point. The point is that my 87 year old Enfield .303 is just as accurate when it counts, and has never fallen apart like this on me. If I get a moose this year, it won't be with my brand new Savage.

Lessons learned? Don't bother with the package. Get a real scope. If you get a Savage, buy some locktite or something and douse every screw on it the second you get it out of the box.

The jury is still out on the long-term reliability of this rifle, but so far I am not impressed.


----------



## reltor (Jan 30, 2005)

They're awesome- and they shoot well.

The last post has some good points for any hunter. Buy a >$300 scope, quality rings and bases, loctite, macmillan stock (or other quality stock) good torx head screws on a savage barrel and action and you'll be happy.

Plus with savage's barrel nut you can have a big game 308 and 22-250 by only switching barrels, and it's easy to do.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Some "good lessons"?

Seems to me we're blaming the rifle for something that's not it's fault. The eyepiece ring came off because a sling pulled it off. Solution: Be more careful. Not only for damage to the rifle, but because banging around the scope will screw up your zero.

I like those fabric covers for scopes, even though I have flip-up covers at both ends.. I use them because anything that hits the scope is going to glance and slide off a lot easier.

And then you shot the rifle even though you knew it was damaged? Would you drive a car with a flat tire? No? Then don't shoot a damaged gun.

I don't know about the bolt coming out. Frankly, it doesn't even make sense to me. If I had to take a guess, I'd say someone played around with it before you got it, probably adjusting the AccuTrigger, which requires you to take the stock off. I have a Savage 10FP-LE2 chambered in .308 (yeah, the law enfrocement line; superior rifle, I've found). When I went to replace the stock, I had to get my dad to help me undo those bolts.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

savage opinion? current day? I like em, not that I haven't always liked the accuracy & dependability not to mention the value. But current day savage is really coming on strong with the whole asthetics thing, styling etc. Have you seen the new 14/114's? the american classic model? pretty sharp, nice walnut, free float, dual pillars, accu-trigger, 3 position tang safety, detatchable mag with nice heavy window/frame, there is a whole heap of rifle there for the money. I've got a classic european 114 from a few years back. Sattin finish walnut with skip line cut checkering, snoble fore end, detachable mag (pre accu-trigger) but I love it still the same. I glass bed it & it's one of my favorites in the gunsafe.

just did a cheap 110 birch stock combo rifle for a friend. free float, glass bed & camo in mossy oak brush. What a shooter! 25-06, whole lot of accuracy there for the few coins he shelled out for it.

opinion? very good I say.


----------

